# Another Boston area guy



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey all.

Been lurking this forum for a while now and thought I'd say what's up. This site seems to have all really respectful members and a lot of knowledge: Sweet!

I boarded off and on for a couple of seasons and finally started to get hooked near the end of this one. I've been in Somerville for the last 18 months, so I ride at Wachusett occasionally and some new hampshire places.


----------

